# Attn: Installers And Retailers



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

Do Not Purchase From Perfect 10 Out Of Little Rock Ark. Sales Reps Keep Clients Credit Card Info And Purchase Porno And Phone Sex. This Is True, And Can Prove It.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Closing.

From Terms of Use: *(q) The posting of duplicate messages in the same forum or in multiple forums is not allowed, and the duplicates are subject to deletion. This not only includes posts that are identical to other posts from the same user or from different users, but also includes posts that are similar in message to other posts left by the same user. Repeated rants against anyone or anything will be considered spam and subject to removal.*


----------

